# 2010 Q7 3.0 TDI available !!



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

If anyone here would like a 2010 Q7 3.0 TDI, Please contact me soon; Bobby at [email protected] It is White with Beige Leather, Prem. Plus, Tow pkg., and Warm Weather pkg. $60,225.
It is in San Jose, CA.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Q7 3.0 TDI available !! (CamboCoupe)*

I hate you because I'm not rich enough


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Q7 3.0 TDI available !! (CamboCoupe)*

What a beautiful vehicle. The picture looks like it has the off road styling. Does it or is the front under body cover standard for '10's?


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Q7 3.0 TDI available !! (wabisabi)*

This is all standard on the TDI 2010s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 3.0 TDI available !! (CamboCoupe)*

If that one had B&O and air suspension I would have to head south and check it out!
Linder


----------



## nimovw (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 3.0 TDI available !! (CamboCoupe)*

I would like a TDI + Tow + Air Suspension, but haven't even seen the Air suspension on used V8s








- Is that just due to the packaging or is there some other reason for it not selling?
Thanks


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 3.0 TDI available !! (nimovw)*

I know its a pretty rare option on the V8's, but I have looked at a few with it in the past.
Here's a gorgeous S-line with air on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...4b781 
Linder


_Modified by raleys1 at 9:08 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

That S-Line is pretty nice- Luxury pkg. and all. We have a V8 with the Air option and it is quite nice. I love how you get the "squat" feature to load awkward items in the rear easier. The rest goes with out saying- the ride is great and the different ride heights are recognizable.


----------



## jwestpro (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Q7 3.0 TDI available !! (raleys1)*

haha, pining over the next tdi offerings are we? Yeah, a 2010 tdi with B&O and air would be a steal if priced at $60k! Of course you realize $60k is basic "prestige" level with no other cool options. Built right it's around $75k.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 3.0 TDI available !! (jwestpro)*

Yea and you won't see me paying that price for a Q7, how ya been james, haven't talked to you in a while?
Linder


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: 2010 Q7 3.0 TDI available !! (jwestpro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwestpro* »_haha, pining over the next tdi offerings are we? Yeah, a 2010 tdi with B&O and air would be a steal if priced at $60k! Of course you realize $60k is basic "prestige" level with no other cool options. Built right it's around $75k.

The prestige is not really "basic"... It is the top trim level. 
The only options after that are: Upgraded luxury pkg. with better leather, more leather, alcantara headliner...B and O sound... Air suspension... Adaptive cruise... lux 6 seat configuration... Cold weather... and S-Line.
But yes, if you add all of those things 75K isn't a far reach...


----------

